# Do you love your work?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I so hate work


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

It depends on the day, haha, but I truly enjoy my job most of the time  I teach English to kids in Japan!!


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

No, I don´t.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

usually yes but not when i get my help thrown back in my face or ive to do something that i definitely don't get paid enough to do lol


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes!

I should preface my work is a job (not a career). To me a job is something you do transitioning or as a stepping stone (a job to me is not where you stop unless you just prefer security or do not care about career).

So that said yes. I have had had many jobs. I really appreciate and do not take forgranted what I get to do right now for work while I work on school and take care of my kids. I have worked every shift as well in the past and under a variety of managing styles. So yes my JOB is pretty fucken awesome. (All of them). I have 3 jobs I work seasonally for myself doing wedding photography thats a great extra check and builds my portfolio for promoting. I work on call as a PCA this is awesome because it keeps me for one in touch with the ground level (you know dont forget where you come from as well as inside hands on perspective for troubleshooting).

My main job I just started I am a wellness center fitness and activities coach. Pretty fucken awesome job I get to assist in physical therapy plans and direct and coach recreation all day leading games and events. 

Why I do not take it forgranted. Well I averaged 60 hour work weeks the first half of last year working all 3 shifts overlapping for my resume, and managed in the past bearing alot of brunt. So I worked very HARD to get a more cushy job which has perks and lacks most of the responsibility of like a coordinator position I held. As far as a job goes this is good job. Its a great actual job as far as task, the schedule is great for me with school and my kids and I do not work holidays and I am not being rung dry like I have in previous jobs. Also its really good for my resume. But yeah I have been a pca and coordinator of pcas, this lacks the burden of labor which is harsh as a pca (its hard labor on your body) and also lacks all the burden of responsibility of the coordinator. I just get to play all day and improve quality of life without the dirty or hard labor. I worked damn hard for it tho. But yeah I love enrichment and events so this is a great department for me while I work on my degree. 

I changed my intended degree from occupational therapy to health care administration. With a health care administration degree and my work experience I can easily be a regional site manager or operation manager down the road (why I hang onto the oncall pca position never lose touch with the ground level)

So yes I do love my job. But again prefacing I worked really hard to get here and have had positions that were not as desirable to get here. So it does not come without gratitude or having worked my tail off to get a nicer job.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm an HR Manager. 

Sometimes I like it. Sometimes it's boring af because of how repetitive my weeks can be.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Doll said:


> I'm an HR Manager.
> 
> Sometimes I like it. Sometimes it's boring af because of how repetitive my weeks can be.


I can see why this would bore you. I gotta say tho I think it is a great position for an NP because they can really offer alot I would think to what I think is dominated SJ department (at least where I live).


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

It's...so-so. For the last two years I'd say it helped me enhance my communication skills, but it has rather transformed to a comfort zone lately, so I'm thinking of pursuing what I truly want sooner or later.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't dislike the content of my job but i don't like the 9to5 hours or being stuck in the office. I draw 2d plans and 3d models with renders plus some graphic design when it's needed. I think it's pretty cool but my energy goes in spikes and i have to be in the right mood to be productive. So it ends with me taking a lot of internet breaks during work and then being super focused for 30 mins / an hour to make up for the time lost. The best thing would be working from home, where i can take advantage of those spikes of energy but it's not really possible unless i go freelancer.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

atamagasuita said:


> I so hate work


Nobody likes work. It takes one away from home, and loved ones, and things we'd rather be doing. Alas, there are bills to pay, and for the majority of us, work is the way we pay them. 

Do you at least do something you are interested in?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Shinnicakes said:


> It depends on the day, haha, but I truly enjoy my job most of the time  I teach English to kids in Japan!!


Cool. I'm also in japan right now. I think that was an interesting work. Mine is a 9-6pm work. So dreading. I feel like a fucking zombie. Haha.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Stachan said:


> No, I don´t.


Good for you! 😁


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> usually yes but not when i get my help thrown back in my face or ive to do something that i definitely don't get paid enough to do lol


Cool. What's your work? Why you guys love your work? Haha. Maybe i wasn't really fit on my current job *sigh* it's so intp job.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Yes!
> 
> I should preface my work is a job (not a career). To me a job is something you do transitioning or as a stepping stone (a job to me is not where you stop unless you just prefer security or do not care about career).
> 
> ...


I envy you. Migosh. Hahaha. XD it makes me think i should really change careers now. Haha. I'm so pushing myself into a job that I'm not really fit with.. Hmm... Maybe i really have to rethink about this. Hmmm.... As an InFP, my job is dreading.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Doll said:


> I'm an HR Manager.
> 
> Sometimes I like it. Sometimes it's boring af because of how repetitive my weeks can be.


Me too. Sometimes it's cool 😎 i feel like a genius, but sometimes it's so fucking routinic.. Feels like a robot. Hehhe.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

megmento said:


> It's...so-so. For the last two years I'd say it helped me enhance my communication skills, but it has rather transformed to a comfort zone lately, so I'm thinking of pursuing what I truly want sooner or later.


Yeah me too. My current job enhances my Thinking and Logic. But then in this kind of job, is very introvert and i get so fucking introvert more and more and just be in a single place stucked for 9 fucking hours. It sucks man. Haha. But i have no choice. I have to rethink this badly! like I don't wanna see myself doing this forever.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Mysa said:


> I don't dislike the content of my job but i don't like the 9to5 hours or being stuck in the office. I draw 2d plans and 3d models with renders plus some graphic design when it's needed. I think it's pretty cool but my energy goes in spikes and i have to be in the right mood to be productive. So it ends with me taking a lot of internet breaks during work and then being super focused for 30 mins / an hour to make up for the time lost. The best thing would be working from home, where i can take advantage of those spikes of energy but it's not really possible unless i go freelancer.


Same job! 9-6pm. Extra fucking 1 hour. Hehe.. I'm also planning going freelance once i get to save a lot of money here.. Before i reach 30 and achieve financial independence and build freelancing skills. And just be a freelancer. Teaching, coding.. An stuff. Depends on my mood. Or maybe if im really lazy I'll get a rich husband. Lol. Hahahha. But ofcourse i won't. Lol.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah me too. My current job enhances my Thinking and Logic. But then in this kind of job, is very introvert and i get so fucking introvert more and more and just be in a single place stucked for 9 fucking hours. It sucks man. Haha. But i have no choice. I have to rethink this badly! like I don't wanna see myself doing this forever.


Lemme guess. Are you a programmer? Haha. Though Japan is a beautiful country. I 've always dreamed of staying there for good. 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nobody likes work. It takes one away from home, and loved ones, and things we'd rather be doing. Alas, there are bills to pay, and for the majority of us, work is the way we pay them.
> 
> Do you at least do something you are interested in?


Well, I'd like to go freelancing actually. But i tried once i don't have the skills yet hehehe.... Maybe I should really concentrate on building freelance skillsm cus my current skills are so applicable for 9-6pm jobs only. 

So that's it. I.like my job, but it's very long.. It sucks the energy out of me..


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

megmento said:


> Lemme guess. Are you a programmer? Haha. Though Japan is a beautiful country. I 've always dreamed of staying there for good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


Yeah you're right! Hahaha. XD salary man. Lol. We still got lots of OT here when I'm Already assigned with a client. Whew. 

I love japan too. XD 

But my work, not hahaha. But im trying to love it, cus it's the only thing i got. And i have to live with it lol.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah you're right! Hahaha. XD salary man. Lol. We still got lots of OT here when I'm Already assigned with a client. Whew.
> 
> I love japan too. XD
> 
> But my work, not hahaha. But im trying to love it, cus it's the only thing i got. And i have to live with it lol.


I had a college degree on I.T but I'm not a programmer today  Hmm. I guess you need to wind up every once in a while then. You can do it. Though I won't stop you if it gets exhausting to a fault. 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> I envy you. Migosh. Hahaha. XD it makes me think i should really change careers now. Haha. I'm so pushing myself into a job that I'm not really fit with.. Hmm... Maybe i really have to rethink about this. Hmmm.... As an InFP, my job is dreading.


Nothing to envy its not career (you already have your career rolling). But it is a nice job. 

Once you get past your start up you will have alot more freedom hopefully


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

atamagasuita said:


> Well, I'd like to go freelancing actually. But i tried once i don't have the skills yet hehehe.... Maybe I should really concentrate on building freelance skillsm cus my current skills are so applicable for 9-6pm jobs only.
> 
> So that's it. I.like my job, but it's very long.. It sucks the energy out of me..


Freelancing in what?


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Cool. I'm also in japan right now. I think that was an interesting work. Mine is a 9-6pm work. So dreading. I feel like a fucking zombie. Haha.


OOOOOH!! Are you an ALT?? I work with an eikaiwa so my classes are usually from about 1700-2145  Are you out in the middle of nowhere too? I'm living about an hour from Kanazawa~! I studied abroad in Tokyo a few years ago, but after graduating from uni decided to come back and work


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

megmento said:


> I had a college degree on I.T but I'm not a programmer today  Hmm. I guess you need to wind up every once in a while then. You can do it. Though I won't stop you if it gets exhausting to a fault.
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


Yeah im planning to be on freelancing soon.  for long term anyways, atleast i can still use my skills for a living. Thanks 😆


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Nothing to envy its not career (you already have your career rolling). But it is a nice job.
> 
> Once you get past your start up you will have alot more freedom hopefully


Yeah i guess so. Hehehe. Thanks 😆


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Freelancing in what?


Freelancing in programming. Creating websites.. Freelancer.com xD 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Shinnicakes said:


> OOOOOH!! Are you an ALT?? I work with an eikaiwa so my classes are usually from about 1700-2145  Are you out in the middle of nowhere too? I'm living about an hour from Kanazawa~! I studied abroad in Tokyo a few years ago, but after graduating from uni decided to come back and work


I just wanna be fluent in Japanese that's all. Lol. That's why I'm here haha. And i like japan. But nihongo is very difficult. XD still struggling. XD im from kanagawa btw! 😁 

Just got here by mere luck. Or maybe i have purpose here to fulfill. XD i Dunno


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah i guess so. Hehehe. Thanks &#55357;&#56838;


Yes I have no problem stating the obvious nor do I beat around the bush. 

Well glad you were able to discover you do not really hate your work after all. Gold Star :star:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Yes I have no problem stating the obvious nor do I beat around the bush.
> 
> Well glad you were able to discover you do not really hate your work after all. Gold Star :star:


Yea i will love it no matter what haha thanks xD

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Same job! 9-6pm. Extra fucking 1 hour. Hehe.. I'm also planning going freelance once i get to save a lot of money here.. Before i reach 30 and achieve financial independence and build freelancing skills. And just be a freelancer. Teaching, coding.. An stuff. Depends on my mood. Or maybe if im really lazy I'll get a rich husband. Lol. Hahahha. But ofcourse i won't. Lol.


Why the extra hour? Oh wait i actually do 8:30-17:30 -_-
No i'm not planning on going freelance. I'm terrible at making contacts so i wouldn't have enough clients. Also i'm not an architect so i can't approve projects or follow the construction site alone. And well job market is already shitty like it is...
I started learning coding and adobe muse just to be skilled in everything but then i let it go  that could be my next big project  programming sounds cool!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Mysa said:


> Why the extra hour? Oh wait i actually do 8:30-17:30 -_-
> No i'm not planning on going freelance. I'm terrible at making contacts so i wouldn't have enough clients. Also i'm not an architect so i can't approve projects or follow the construction site alone. And well job market is already shitty like it is...
> I started learning coding and adobe muse just to be skilled in everything but then i let it go  that could be my next big project  programming sounds cool!


Yeah try it! It's in demand now.. That what led me here in japan actually. They need an English speaking programmer heheh. But also a Japanese speaking one but I'm working on that xD 

Let's do our best haha 😂 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah try it! It's in demand now.. That what led me here in japan actually. They need an English speaking programmer heheh. But also a Japanese speaking one but I'm working on that xD
> 
> Let's do our best haha 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


What do you create? How satisfying is it?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Mysa said:


> What do you create? How satisfying is it?


I create programs example, i create the private messaging function of personality cafe. Sort of like that.. Regardless of what's assigned to me, i love the feeling of thinking and analyzing how will i code that specification.. And will finish it smoothly! When i finish coding something, i really feel very very happy and satisfied. Actually! 😁 hihi. That's all. It gave me satisfaction seeing your code come to life and be used by users.. And you'll check your code like you're reading a wonderful Novel.. Haha.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I do like the work. 

I hate the environment (loads of SJs), the having to work in an open plan room, in a cubicle, the repetitiveness of my work, and funnily enough the lack of (meaningful) human interaction. 

I worked in a call centre before and though the work was ill suited for me, I loved my coworkers and even talking to customers was fun once in a while. Where I work now a full week can go by and I may have kept quiet for most of it, bar a 'good morning' and 'bye'.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I create programs example, i create the private messaging function of personality cafe. Sort of like that.. Regardless of what's assigned to me, i love the feeling of thinking and analyzing how will i code that specification.. And will finish it smoothly! When i finish coding something, i really feel very very happy and satisfied. Actually!  hihi. That's all. It gave me satisfaction seeing your code come to life and be used by users.. And you'll check your code like you're reading a wonderful Novel.. Haha.


I love to create stuff from nothing. To know which secrets lay in the finished product. I get your satisfaction! It feels so good!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Mysa said:


> I love to create stuff from nothing. To know which secrets lay in the finished product. I get your satisfaction! It feels so good!


Indeed! 😁 it gave me life hahaha


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

atamagasuita said:


> Cool. What's your work? Why you guys love your work? Haha. Maybe i wasn't really fit on my current job *sigh* it's so intp job.


I support people with different disabilities. I love my work cause it fits my need to help people  but I hate it because sometimes they can be brash and am left feeling hurt lol


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I love the things I get to do because of it like provide for myself and people close to me/my animals. I mean, they're eating my paycheck which in turn makes me happy because I love them. I work in a library right now and I love it as long as I am around books, not people.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

No, regarding the seasonal, contracted position that I have held over the past couple of years.

No, regarding being unemployed and finding acceptable, permanent work.

No, regarding knowing what it is that I should be doing as well as knowing the path to get there that I'm willing to walk (which won't be the path that the majority have walked).

No, regarding work's role within this capitalistic (US) society.


----------

